# Ouch!!



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

A Euclid Boulevard woman has sued the city of Campbell, a property owner, a foreclosing bank and the bank’s property maintenance contractor after she said she was hurt in a car crash because she couldn’t see a stop sign that her suit says was completely hidden by overgrown weeds.
Besides the city, Judith Pelletier, of Euclid Boulevard, sued Danny Saulsberry, of 344 12th St., Campbell; Bank of New York Mellon; and Safeguard Properties LLC of Valley View, Ohio, seeking more than $25,000 in damages.
Pelletier said she was eastbound on Sanderson Avenue on Aug. 22, 2013, when her inability to see and react to the sign caused her to collide with a southbound car on 12th Street, which had the right of way.
Due to the crash, she suffered neck and thoracic sprains and a tension headache, for which she underwent medical and chiropractic care, she said.
The lawsuit, which demands a jury trial, was filed last week in Mahoning County Common Pleas Court and is assigned to Judge John M. Durkin.
Campbell Law Director Brian Macala said a reporter’s call was his first word about the complaint, that he could not comment on it, and that the city will turn it over to its insurance carrier. 
Gretchen Fri, Safeguard’s corporate communications director, declined to comment.
Saulsberry and bank officials could not be reached for comment.
*Can't wait to see what new and exciting requirements this will produce, more photos and any traffic sign within a hundred yards of property will have to be made visible by contractor or you will be charged back.:innocent:*


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

dont work for SG. problem solved


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> dont work for SG. problem solved


 Never did and never will, after reading that article glad I don't because some a**wipe there will come up with a new requirement.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

cover2 said:


> A Euclid Boulevard woman has sued the city of Campbell, a property owner, a foreclosing bank and the bank’s property maintenance contractor after she said she was hurt in a car crash because she couldn’t see a stop sign that her suit says was completely hidden by overgrown weeds.
> Besides the city, Judith Pelletier, of Euclid Boulevard, sued Danny Saulsberry, of 344 12th St., Campbell; Bank of New York Mellon; and Safeguard Properties LLC of Valley View, Ohio, seeking more than $25,000 in damages.
> Pelletier said she was eastbound on Sanderson Avenue on Aug. 22, 2013, when her inability to see and react to the sign caused her to collide with a southbound car on 12th Street, which had the right of way.
> Due to the crash, she suffered neck and thoracic sprains and a tension headache, for which she underwent medical and chiropractic care, she said.
> ...


 
Obviously the BOTG are to blame for this. :whistling2:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Obviously the BOTG are to blame for this. :whistling2:







I couldn't begin to count the number of times I've bid grass cuts that were way over grown .......... and then nothing was done.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Are not Stop signs and the such posted on city property? Case closed there, cities problem I would guess...


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

adorler said:


> Are not Stop signs and the such posted on city property? Case closed there, cities problem I would guess...


I'm not so sure on that, the fire hydrants around here are on the city property and it is the resident/owners responsibility to keep the snow removed. Same for the sidewalks. I received a violation on one of my rentals because the tenant was lazy. Around here at least, I would assume the same would be true for traffic signs and weeds.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I'm not so sure on that, the fire hydrants around here are on the city property and it is the resident/owners responsibility to keep the snow removed. Same for the sidewalks. I received a violation on one of my rentals because the tenant was lazy. Around here at least, I would assume the same would be true for traffic signs and weeds.


 
Drivers inability to stop or be cautious at an intersection is not a liability to me. They had control of the auto and if they were attentative they should NOT be going 20 through an intersection. How many times have they traveled this route .... If the weeds were too tall this is an issue with the city NOT maintaining their signage. I would have to assume that the city sent letters and such then the bank has a time to respond then if inactivity happens the city sends out a crew to handle the violation. This is a case of a driver not paying attention CASE CLOSED


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

In most places i have lived even the boulevard is the responsibility of the home owner. This case does have merit especially if it is found Safeguard sent contractors over and over and over again to bid the job. I have seen lots go all summer her not mowed and i only bid for these nationals ONE TIME. After that piss on it. They never approve it, why should i bid it.......


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> This is a case of a driver not paying attention CASE CLOSED


 Don't bet on it. I remember a few years back some college kids were brought up on charges because they stole a stop sign and put it in the dorm room. Driver of the car got hurt and it wasn't their fault because the sign wasn't there.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



BRADSConst said:


> Don't bet on it. I remember a few years back some college kids were brought up on charges because they stole a stop sign and put it in the dorm room. Driver of the car got hurt and it wasn't their fault because the sign wasn't there.


There is a pretty big difference between stealing a stop sign and letting weeds grow over it. If a stop sign is missing you have no idea there is supposed to be one, but if there are weeds and branches growing up to the edge of the road you should at least be paying attention enough to think "I wonder if there is a stop sign there, I can't tell if there is or isn't". So essentially it's totally this woman's fault.


----------

